# Rattray's Hal o' The Wynd



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

I would like to preface this with saying at first I was not all that into straight Virginia until I was introduced to FVF. That has been my yard stick and thus far everything has fallen far short, everything until Hal O' The Wynd. It isn't that it's better than FVF it's that it's different in a very good way. 
Lets get to the baccy, it starts it's life a little moist in the tin. The tin smell is great forest outdoorsy smell. It's ready rubbed and I didn't feel the need to rub it anymore than it is but it did need to air a bit. 
Packed easy enough but was a little hard to get a good char light on. Once that was out of the way the real fun began. The first light there is a grassy hay taste with that sweetness you can only get from chewing on fresh hay. This leads to an ever changing flavor ranging on the sweet side from hay, to sugar cane to sugar cookies, you could taste them baking, even the parchment paper. The greenness was always there but faded to a hint of field after a rain. 
While the flavor changes a lot during the bowl it always remains light and a little airy. I usually don't like that in a tobacco but here it works beautifully. It burns easily after the intial futzing and is easy to keep lit. Burns to a fine white ash that you're sorry to see since it means it's over. I thoroughly enjoy this often and it is much better with coffee, I had it with a hazelnut coffee and it was bringing out floral notes and all kinds of delicous crazyness. 
I strongly suggest everyone try this especially if you like virginias.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

As a recent HOTW convert I'd have to agree with your review. After only 2 bowls I'm already hooked for life.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

With all the talk of this, and meaning to try it so I can see what Mark has been talking about all this time, I finally ordered a tin today. Can't wait! Thanks for the review.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> With all the talk of this, and meaning to try it so I can see what Mark has been talking about all this time, I finally ordered a tin today. Can't wait! Thanks for the review.


I think you'll like it. You might find it a little mild compared to your Brown Irish X though :heh:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> With all the talk of this, and meaning to try it so I can see what Mark has been talking about all this time, I finally ordered a tin today. Can't wait! Thanks for the review.


Ditto. I bought a tin as well, entirely as a result of seeing how much he seemed to love the stuff. By sheer fortune, I received some in the blind taste trade and have been able to enjoy it while letting the tin continue to rest.

And nice review uelrindru. you really nailed it.:tu


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

One of my favorites. :tu
Ten pounds of it in my cellar.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

Well represented in my cellar.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Another convert thanks to a sample sent by Mark. 

I could be quite happy if this was the only VA in my rotation and when combined with Golden Sliced, McC's Navy Cavendish (I know it is supposedly rum soaked but to me it smokes just like a sweet, smooth VA), Old Gowrie and the occasional tin of Capstan I can maintain a state of perpetual VA bliss.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Eh, it's okay, I guess...

Edited to add:

Credit were credit is due department: It was the right reverend RJ Puffs that turned me into a converted fanatic, so blame him!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Eh, it's okay, I guess...
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> Credit were credit is due department: It was the right reverend RJ Puffs that turned me into a converted fanatic, so blame him!


Tee hee! :mischief:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh, my. This is absolutely fantastic stuff.


----------

